# Best Trip This Year



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Was finally able to get on the water after a month of delays for one reason or another. Weather was right, tide was right and water clarity was right. It was incredibly clear down to about 5-6ft. The good Lord was good to me and he allowed me to share these fish with others. Finally got my one man limit for the first time this year. Got out on the Santa Rosa Sound about 1:30 am Saturday and was done by 4:30 am. Seems that the flounder have been more active since the cold front dropped the water temps slightly. All these fish were within 6ft of the beach. Stingray activity is still heavy but not as bad as the last time I went back in late June/early July. The quality of the fish should get better as we get closer to fall. Keep them gigs sharp!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

DANG!!! That one is a Hoss.......


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Snagged Line said:


> DANG!!! That one is a Hoss.......


5 lbs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Limited out and got a 5 lber. Nice !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern it man!!! Go figure, my boat's in the shop!!!! Dang fine job!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was a great trip. :thumbsup: A nice limit in only 3 hours of time. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice flatties! Glad all went well, being out alone and all, nice job!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bow glad to see a report. Went last night and the forecast was all wrong. What was suppose to be 5 and under turned into 10 to 15. Hit the river and water was ok. Found 22 and had two over 20. It was whitecapping to the West.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> Bow glad to see a report. Went last night and the forecast was all wrong. What was suppose to be 5 and under turned into 10 to 15. Hit the river and water was ok. Found 22 and had two over 20. It was whitecapping to the West.


Yike's, get the life jackets on. Lol I have gone in those conditions before as well. Great report. Roll Tide.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jason said:


> Dern it man!!! Go figure, my boat's in the shop!!!! Dang fine job!


You know the number here, call when ya get time to go. I have a real honda now, and a new engine.


To the OP, dam fine night, many nights I've looked all night and found just one or two.


----------

